
“Castrol Rocket” Makes a Bid on the 400 MPH Mark - EzGraphs
http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/bikes/triumph-castrol-rocket-400-mph/#more-46743
======
EzGraphs
Googled around and found more details at
[http://www.castrolrocket.com/](http://www.castrolrocket.com/).

